# Just ran across this....



## 1shotwade (Jul 9, 2013)

and thought some on here might enjoy it.

http://removeandreplace.com/2013/05/07/how-to-easily-make-a-beehive-in-a-jar-backyard-project-diy/

It reminded me of a time I got some hive bodies from a guy that had a legal ethanol production farm.He was known for staying drunk. (of course he had a spigot in front of the line to introduce gasoline into the system.)Anyway,when I got the hive bodies home some were full of quart jars setting upright with old cone built inside them. I didn't put it together until later that he had feed the bees moonshine and they were making moonshine honey. Wish I could have tried some of it!LOL !

Wade


----------



## Finally Home (Oct 13, 2013)

I seen this a couple years ago and made one. 2 years straight on hives and not even a start of them working it :umno: :hair
No idea why. Even put starter strips of wax foundation in the bottom of the jars in the second year with same results. Guess my bees haven't read this article :bored:


----------

